# My baby gurl whooped me!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kaitlyn has never caught a bass on a plastic worm so late this PM we went to the pond and she did purty dern good!!! She caught 5 total, but her 1st was the best......







All caught on june bug!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice catch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE fish... Good for her, and good on you for taking the young one fishin'. I'd bet there are other things that could grab her attention, but asking her to go fishin' and her saying "Sure Dad, Thanks..." says a lot about both of you.

Jim


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish and nice story- bet it was fun - both catching and watching


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Great fish.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice post dad! Great fish good job young lady!


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Great Fish and Story!:thumbup:


----------

